
Maersk IT systems are down due to a cyber attack - okket
https://twitter.com/Maersk/status/879689865184636928
======
mijoharas
c.f.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/06/27/ranso...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/06/27/ransomware-
spreads-rapidly-hitting-power-companies-banks-airlines-metro/#5f60f8127abd)

discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452)

------
okket
Dupe, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645229)

